# What Can someone tell me about Herter Fly Rods?



## DireWolve

Im just beginning to learn fly fishing and know nothing about it. I have acquired a Herter Rod, 2 piece. It has the greenish sleeve in an aluminum tube and actually come with 3 pieces, 1 bottom piece with cork handle and 2 upper eye pieces that are very similiar. Whats the difference in the 2 upper pieces? If you measure overall length its around 8ft. Is this a good rod? Would it be an overall decent rod for trout fishing? I have a reel too, I cant remember the name of it for sure I know its Orvis, Battenkill maybe? Whats the thoughts on it as well?


----------



## fishinbub

Anything Orvis will be high quality. The Battenkill is a great reel IMHO, and you'll find a whole lot of others that agree with me. I'll let the experts help you out with the rod. I've never heard of a graphite or fiberglass rod with two tips, sounds like a boo rod to me.


----------



## centerpin fan

DireWolve said:


> I have acquired a Herter Rod, 2 piece. It has the greenish sleeve in an aluminum tube and actually come with 3 pieces, 1 bottom piece with cork handle and 2 upper eye pieces that are very similiar. Whats the difference in the 2 upper pieces?



I remember the old Herter's catalogue, but that's ancient history.  The only Herter's fly rod I've ever heard of was bamboo.  Is it bamboo?  That would explain the two tips.  Bamboo fly rods often come with two tips.

How did you acquire?  It sounds like an heirloom.  If that's the case, I'd pass on it for now and just get an inexpensive Bass Pro or Cabela's rod to start out -- or a TFO.


----------



## centerpin fan

fishinbub said:


> I've never heard of a graphite or fiberglass rod with two tips, sounds like a boo rod to me.



Me too.  

Echo sells a graphite rod with two tips:  a stiffer "distance" tip for long casts and a softer "presentation" tip for use with small flies and fine tippets.


----------



## fishinbub

centerpin fan said:


> Me too.
> 
> Echo sells a graphite rod with two tips:  a stiffer "distance" tip for long casts and a softer "presentation" tip for use with small flies and fine tippets.



Interesting. I was just wondering today why no one has made a graphite rod with two tips.


----------



## centerpin fan

fishinbub said:


> Interesting. I was just wondering today why no one has made a graphite rod with two tips.



Echo is Tim Rajeff's company.  I've heard they're good rods and are comparable to TFO.  Some prefer them to TFO.  Here's the link if you're interested.

http://www.rajeffsports.com/echo_2fw.php

I guess two tips is not standard with graphite rods because they are relatively inexpensive compared with 'boo.  With the warranties on today's graphite rods, you can replace a tip pretty easily and cheaply.  That's not so true with 'boo.


----------



## croaker

DireWolve said:


> Im just beginning to learn fly fishing and know nothing about it. I have acquired a Herter Rod, 2 piece. It has the greenish sleeve in an aluminum tube and actually come with 3 pieces, 1 bottom piece with cork handle and 2 upper eye pieces that are very similiar. Whats the difference in the 2 upper pieces? If you measure overall length its around 8ft. Is this a good rod? Would it be an overall decent rod for trout fishing? I have a reel too, I cant remember the name of it for sure I know its Orvis, Battenkill maybe? Whats the thoughts on it as well?



Herters hasn't  made rods in a long time.  Post some pictures.  Could it be a spin/fly combo type rod


----------



## KINGFISHER

centerpin fan said:


> Echo is Tim Rajeff's company.  I've heard they're good rods and are comparable to TFO.  Some prefer them to TFO.  Here's the link if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.rajeffsports.com/echo_2fw.php
> 
> I guess two tips is not standard with graphite rods because they are relatively inexpensive compared with 'boo.  With the warranties on today's graphite rods, you can replace a tip pretty easily and cheaply.  That's not so true with 'boo.




So were the two tips that came with some bamboo rods different actions like the Echo 2, or were there two tips in the event you broke one?


----------



## centerpin fan

KINGFISHER said:


> So were the two tips that came with some bamboo rods different actions like the Echo 2, or were there two tips in the event you broke one?



The latter.  That's my understanding, anyway.  I've never heard of bamboo rods with differing tip actions like the Echo.


----------



## kirby999

I've read 2 tips came with boo rods so you could rotate them , keeping one from taking a set (bend) kirby


----------



## fishinbub

KINGFISHER said:


> So were the two tips that came with some bamboo rods different actions like the Echo 2, or were there two tips in the event you broke one?



I believe most of them had different action.


----------



## Tentwing

As stated above Herters has made rods for quite some time. I dont know for certain if they still do or not.

I have three Herters rods : all are bamboo. One is a two piece 7 foot 4 weight  one tip Herters RH7C. Despite its high quality workmanship and 3x3 node spacing it is considered to be one of the moderate priced (middle of the road quality) rods.

The other are 8 foot 3 piece 5weight (two tip ) rods. One is a St. Albans and the other is Herters Grand Deluxe. Both are very good rods. That Grand Deluxe has quality on par with my Orvis Battenkill and my high end Heddons.

As for the second tip nearly all American made production rods from the moderate level and up came with two tips, and as stated above they were provided in case the car door or the ceiling fan ate one of them.  

Some of the British makers only provided two tip with their higher end models.
As for actions they were generally as close to the same as they could get them. Some of the better makers would even mirror the tips to make them as close as possible.

Any way if its a Bamboo you got then it sounds like a pretty high end Herters.......good for you

It ain't worth two cents but there it is... Tentwing


----------



## DireWolve

Thanks for all the advice and info. I will post pics of it soon just to give a better idea


----------

